# plant tanks > study for finales



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

So i planted two 20 gallon long tanks today 

Enjoy!

the before









the after









Full shot tank 1









upper tank 1








Plant list
upper left facing tank is Neoregelia 'Tricolor Perfecta'
upper right facing tank is unidentified Neoregelia hybrid
and some living sphagnum moss spread around
also there is a small orchid in the hands of the skeleton Epidendrum joseph lii i believe is what its called

lower tank 1








plant list
middle brom is Neoregelia 'Angel Face'
bottom left is a species of Pilea
bottom right is Philodendron 'Truly Tiny'
the fern in the center is from some soil i grabed from my yard that i used for other plants they grow frequently and seem to do good in my vivs.
again lots of living sphagnum that will hopefully take off!


Full shot tank 2








Plant list
top left brom Neoregelia 'Royal Burgundy' x 'Fireball'
middle brom Neoregelia 'Angel Face'
two broms on right are Neoregelia 'fireball'
bottom left brom un-named Neoregelia hybrid
middle plant is a Peperomia sp. may be oblongata this is also at the bottom left front of the tank
bottom right is Syngonium podophyllum albo-variegata 
bottom left in the back is a peperomia sp. not sure of what it is 

also lots of living sphagnum !

upper tank 2









lower tank 2










i will add some leaf litter soon and frogs as soon as it get grown in a little
also i will be hooking up my humidifier to the tanks, just gotta get some plumbing first!


----------



## Darmon (Feb 25, 2009)

I love that one with the skeleton that is very awesome


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

also i would like to through out a thank you to Rareplantbroker for the amazing assortment of plants!


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Ugh, baby skeleton. Both tanks are sweet!


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

fleshfrombone said:


> Ugh, baby skeleton. Both tanks are sweet!



haha busted! momma said she didnt want to be a grandma just yet


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

dom said:


> haha busted! momma said she didnt want to be a grandma just yet


Oh my god that's either really funny or horrifying (maybe both?). Talk about dedication to the hobby.... I like the brom selections. The spotted one looks like 'mo peppa please.'


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

Wasn't sure about the skeleton in the pre-planted tank shot BUT I have to admit .... looks pretty cool planted.


----------



## Tadbit (Jul 16, 2010)

Hah! I love the skeleton! While I enjoy looking over the "natural" tanks I always get a big kick out of what I'd call a "themed viv".

Please post how these fill in!


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

The skeleton is freaking awesome..........ever seen the movie Romancing the Stone? Reminds me of the jungle plane wreck with the pilot skeleton hanging out the window; all covered in vines and debris


----------



## bmore (May 11, 2010)

dom said:


> haha busted! momma said she didnt want to be a grandma just yet


at least it's better than the dumpster. i love dead baby jokes!! Everything is funny.


----------



## xshortstufx (Jul 15, 2010)

NICE!!! That skeleton tank is sick


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanx for all the complements 



JoshH said:


> The skeleton is freaking awesome..........ever seen the movie Romancing the Stone? Reminds me of the jungle plane wreck with the pilot skeleton hanging out the window; all covered in vines and debris


never seen it josh srry ! looks good tho, anything with danny devito has to be good and funny


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

Dom,

Both tanks turned out really sweet. They'll only look better as they fill in.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

That skeleton tank is super awesome! I like the clever placement of that brom in the middle... haha... Man, that's gonna look sick when it's grown in and with moss all over! 
Nice work... I would've done the same if I had finals too.


----------



## Steve25 (Jan 29, 2010)

AWESOME!! That skeleton tank is sweet. Would like to see it all grown out with plants. Make sure to update is in the next month or so.


----------



## wmaxwell85 (Apr 27, 2009)

Those are awesome! I love the skeleton themed tank, great idea! Where did you find that little guy at?


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

That’s so BADASS!


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

I was really gonna try and avoid using the word skeleton because obviously thats a favorite, then I saw it had an orchid planted in its hand - awesome


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

wmaxwell85 said:


> Those are awesome! I love the skeleton themed tank, great idea! Where did you find that little guy at?


walmart a few years back for halloween with the intent to put it in a viv, im just now doing it 



thedude said:


> That’s so BADASS!


haha thank you sir!



eos said:


> That skeleton tank is super awesome! I like the clever placement of that brom in the middle... haha... Man, that's gonna look sick when it's grown in and with moss all over!
> Nice work... I would've done the same if I had finals too.


gracies, ya that pelvis bone had the perfect opening for it!


I added some magnolia leaves and ill update it as it grows in ! 

thank you for all the complements and good words!!


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

that skelly tanks IS SICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMGGGG!!!! i want a mini skelly lol.


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh man Dom....thats awesome!

I've always wanted to make a viv with some type of skull in it or a golden idol from 'Radiers'.

You have to come over and build me a bone tank.


----------



## SunSchein89 (Feb 28, 2010)

Ha, that's an awesome idea. I like the whole natural look with a twist every now and then, you definitely did a good job at it. Both thanks looks really good as a whole too. Keep us posted


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

gothaicus said:


> Oh man Dom....thats awesome!
> 
> I've always wanted to make a viv with some type of skull in it or a golden idol from 'Radiers'.
> 
> You have to come over and build me a bone tank.



i need to come over and see you new additions and the new place! And anytime you want we can get a tank going sir!


----------

